# Battle zone



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

A few loose split shot would cure that s.o.b.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cedar Swamp said:


> A few loose split shot would cure that s.o.b.


I think he's talKing about that dude at the whirlpool that was flying down the trail Todd lol


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Had I been fighting a fish and got swamped he probably would have had a .40 hole in the side of his boat


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Vhh


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

He is a portly guy and has someone up front, and letters are to dark to pick up on his boat. Someone knows him, maybe you could run the video through some enhancement software.


But I think he thought he was being polite and going slow, now if he was the Muskegon River, those boats sent 2-3' waves at my wife and I. It was hard to bite my tongue, I prayed a little prayer just someday..............!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> I think he's talKing about that dude at the whirlpool that was flying down the trail Todd lol


 
The one in the white Chevy ? He is a tool.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if it was the dude with the Lund

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Cedar Swamp said:


> A few loose split shot would cure that s.o.b.


Yeah, and a wrist rocket slingshot! Works wonders on those pesky jet skiers!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> I'm pretty sure if it was the dude with the Lund
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Well, you trunk slammers had the road blocked..


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lmao my buddy didn't even want to walk from the road down to the boy scout or anywhere below high banks. We hit nothing at all

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Lmao my buddy didn't even want to walk from the road down to the boy scout or anywhere below high banks. We hit nothing at all
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That sucks...I may head up early morning for the day...


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Cedar Swamp said:


> That sucks...I may head up early morning for the day...


Tony says there's all kinds of fish there. Just stay there and leave us the top half lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Tony says there's all kinds of fish there. Just stay there and leave us the top half lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Hahahahaha...It's all yours


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Hahahahaha...It's all yours


The top half has all the fish !!! 

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will bet that he is the only clueless boater in the whole state:lol:.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

I always slow down for bank fishermen, (That are fishing) but this guy looks to have been 15-20 feet off the river when he took the video. 


As for this river I don't know the laws regarding a boat as I've only bank fished it but it seems some guys need to go see their doctor and get their balls reattached.


I've be looking to get some good performance video of my boat. I'll be down there next week running wide open. I only ask that a better video is taken. LOL


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Like!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Chrome Crazy said:


> As for this river I don't know the laws regarding a boat as I've only bank fished it but it seems some guys need to go see their doctor and get their balls reattached.
> 
> 
> I've be looking to get some good performance video of my boat. I'll be down there next week running wide open. I only ask that a better video is taken. LOL


So why make an ignorant comment if you are unaware of the boating regs on this river? It's NO WAKE from Foote dam downstream to Lake Huron. Boats were ticketed for speeding, reckless operation and pushing a wake last year. Do it up bro.

As for the guys pissed needing a pair, how does a fast boat correlate to having balls? I think quite the opposite; similar to the big ass, jacked up truck...


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Amen jon


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> So why make an ignorant comment if you are unaware of the boating regs on this river? It's NO WAKE from Foote dam downstream to Lake Huron. Boats were ticketed for speeding, reckless operation and pushing a wake last year. Do it up bro.
> 
> As for the guys pissed needing a pair, how does a fast boat correlate to having balls? I think quite the opposite; similar to the big ass, jacked up truck...


Absolutely !!! 







Shift7609 said:


> Amen jon




Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------

